# Erfahrungsbericht - FL Studio (Fruity Loops)



## Dragonate (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute. Vor ca. einem halben Jahr erkundigte ich mich in diesem Forum nach einer Musik-Produktionssoftware. Fundierte empfehlungen erhielt ich leider nicht, bekam aber letztendlich doch im Privat-Nachrichtensektor den Sequenzer FL-Studio vorgeschlagen.

Nachdem ich weitere Nachforschungen anstellte, entschied ich mich für dieses Programm, genau gesagt für die FL - Studio 9 Producer Edition.

Nun arbeite ich bereits seid 4-5 Monaten damit, und möchte für Neueinsteiger im Bereich Musik-Produktion meine Erfahrungen und mein angeeignetes Wissen teilen.

Warum Fruity Loops?

Fruity Loops ist Einsteigerfreundlich, und zugleich professionell. Ein Stichwort für die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit ist hier "drag and drop". Fast jede Aktion in Fruity Loops lässt sich durch einfaches ziehen und loslassen ausführen. Das gesammte User-Interface lässt sich ebenfalls durch einfaches ziehen individuell einstellen. So kann jeder die für sich wichtigsten Funktionen an der gewünschten Stelle anordnen.
Außerdem ist die Handhabung sehr intuitiv. Man hat von Anfang an in etwa eine Vorstellung wofür bestimmte Dinge nutzen.
Natürlich muss man dazu sagen, dass eine Sequenzer Software in der Regel, wie auch Fruity Loops, ein sehr mächtiges und komplexes Werkzeug darstellt, es dauert also trotzdem einige Zeit bis man die grundlegenden Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen kann.

Viele erfahrene Producer die mit FL-Studio arbeiten, behaupten das sie bis heute nur 70% (geschätzter Wert) aller Möglichkeiten kennen/nutzen.

Betrachtet man also den Umfang einer Produktionssoftware, ist eine anwenderfreundliche Bedienung wichtiger denje, hier kann FL klar Punkten.

Die Community -  Fruity Loops erfreut sich einer sehr großen Fan Gemeinde, die wahrscheinlich Größte aller Produktionsplattformen.

Außer der Firmeneigenen Foren und zahlreichen Support-Angeboten (Im Support-Bereich ist FRuity Lopps wircklich ganz weit oben), gibt es unzählige Foren, Tutorials und eine riesige Youtube Gemeinde, die ich als besonders Wertvoll erachte. 
Hier werden hunderte von Video-Tutorials von erfahrenen Nutzern zur Verfügung gestellt, und natürlich auch fertig produzierte Songs. Um einen meiner Lieblingsproduzenten zu nennen, und einen Eindruck der Möglichkeiten zu schildern, poste ich hier  einen Link eines meiner Meinung wircklich gelungenen Werkes:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SScbVrdEyak

Natürlich muss ich dazu sagen, das wissentlich viele professionelle Firmen Steinbergs Cubase nutzen, und diese in dem Sinne keine Community-Arbeit betreiben.


Was bringt Fruity Loops mit?

Entscheidend für die Produktion sind natürlich die Samples, Loops, Synthesizer und Effekte. Ohne das richtige Ausgangsmaterial, haut einen die beste Melodie nicht vom Hocker.

Fruity Loops bringt ein ausreichendes Arsenal an Samples, Loops und Synth sounds mit. Eine Vielzahl an Percussion's bieten eine gute Basis für einen vernünftigen Hintergrundbeat.

Im Bereich Streichinstrumente und Pianos hätte ich mir allerdings etwas mehr, bzw. hochwertigere Samples gewünscht.
Es wird hier zwar einiges geboten, klangmäßig wird man aber letztendlich zu VST-Instrumenten greifen, bzw. die vorhandenen Instrumente mit Effekten aufwerten müssen.

Eine sehr schöne Zusammenstellung von Synth Sounds ist vorhanden. Hiermit kann man anständig arbeiten und gutklingende Melodien entwerfen.

Loop Samples sind ebenfalls vorhanden, wobei ich mit diesen nicht so gerne arbeite, da in einem Loop doch schon immer zuviel vorgefertigt ist, und der spaß am eigenen Kunstwerk verloren geht.

Fruity Loops bringt mehrere Synthesizer mit (ca. 10 wenn ich mich recht erinnere), unter anderem den altbekannten 3 OSC, welcher als sehr beliebt gilt.
Ein weitaus professionellerer Synthesizer, wie z.B. der Sytrus wird als Demo-Version mitgeliefert, auch zahlreiche in Sytrus erstellte Samples. (zur persistenten Speicherung muss das Produkt allerdings aktiviert werden)

Zu den Effekten. Hier Punktet Fruity Loops wieder eindeutig. Unzählige mitgelieferte Effekte, Filter und Modulierungstools werden mitgeliefert. und können sehr benutzerfreundlich auf die einzelen Kanäle angewandt werden.
Der Mixer mit den Effekt-Channels bietet unzählige Optionen zum Bearbeiten der Sounds. Hier kann man glaube ich Jahre davor sitzen, und immer noch neue Sachen entdecken.


Abschließend möchte ich Fruity Loops in den 2 wichtigsten Punkten bewerten:

1. Fruity Loops als Sequenzer (Musikproduktionssoftware)

Ich empfehle FL mit bestem gewissen weiter und habe nicht einmal das Gefühl verspürt eine andere Software auszuprobieren. Die Handhabung ist Intuitiv und Benutzerfreundlich.
Modularität und ein gut durchdachtes Schema, welches bis zur aktuellen Version 9 stetig gewachsen ist, machen Fruity Loops zu einem echten Mehrwert.
Der Mixer mit den Effekt-Channels ist genial umgesetzt, und macht spaß in der Benutzung.
Und wenn man sich anguckt, was für Projekte mit FL auf die Beine gestellt werden, sehe ich es keinesfalls als "Einsteigermodell".

2. Mitgeliferte Samples, Sounds und Synthesizer

Jeder Sequenzer bringt eigenes Material jeder Art mit. Generell wird man für hochwertige Nachbildungen von Instrumenten in Form von z.B. VST-Plugins zu externen Anbietern greifen müssen.
An den Percussion's gibt es bei Fl nichts auszusetzen. Die reinen Instrumentnachbildungen klingen allerdings etwas zu blechern und ein richtig guter Synth wie Sytrus ist nur als Demo dabei.
Man muss dazu sagen, das dies natürlich im günstigen Preis von Fruity Loops begründet ist.

In dieser Kategorie können andere Produkte wie z.B. Cubase von Haus aus durchaus besser bestückt sein. Hier gilt es die Preise zu vergleichen, und ob diese im Mehrwert gerechtfertigt sind.

(Um nocheinmal einem häufigen Missverständniss entgegenzuwirken: Der Sequenzer ist nicht maßgebend für die Sounds/Samples, diese können immer von außen eingebunden werden. Eine Aussage wie "In Fl-Studio klingt alles künstlich / blechern" kann so nicht getroffen werden, sondern bezieht sich nach meiner Bewertung nur auf einige mitgelieferte Samples)


Abschließend werde ich noch etwas zum Equipment sagen, was aber nichts mehr mit Fruity Loops generell zu tun hat.

Ein Erfahrungsbericht dieser Art hätte mir denke ich vor einem halben Jahr sehr geholfen, da ich mir grundlegende Dinge quasi auf Risikobasis mit dem Kauf von Equipment und Software größtenteils selbst aneignen musste.
Deshalb hoffe ich das ich hiermit jemandem den Einstieg in die Musikwelt erleichtern kann.

Ich hätte gerne noch mehr von Konkurrenzprodukten geschrieben, habe aber leider selber zu wenig damit gearbeitet um konkrete Vergleiche ziehen zu können.

(Vielen Dank an DJ TranceLight, der mir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand)


Noch ein Wort zum Equipment:

Auch hiernach fragte ich einst in diesem und in anderen Foren. Die Meinungen gingen stark auseinander, und die Antworten vielen dürftig aus. Es schien mir, das erfahrene Nutzer nicht Antworten wollten, oder diese sich nicht darum bemühen.

Mittlerweile kann ich selber gute Aussagen diesbezüglich treffen.

Theoretisch kann man in Fruity Loops alles zusammenklicken. Die Töne, die Melodien, die Background-Sounds und Effekte. Ich empfehle aber jedem für den Einstieg zumindest ein Midi-Keyboard. Es erleichtert das einspielen und austesten jeglicher digitalen Instrumente enorm und ist meiner Meinung nach unverzichtbar.

Hierbei ist es wichtig, das Ihr das Midi-Keyboard über ein Midi-Kabel anschließt. Das heist, euer Keyboard und die Soundkarte sollten einen Midi-In / Out anschluss haben!

Das bedeutet außerdem, dass ihr ein seperates Netzteil für die Stromversorgung des Keyboards braucht, da das Midi-Kabel nur Steuerungsdaten überträgt.

Viele Midi-Keyboards bringen ein USB-Kabel mit, welches die Stromversorgung und Steuerungsdaten vereint. Das Problem hierbei ist, das beim Einspielen Latenzen entstehen, oder beim Drücken mehrerer Tasten sich die Töne überladen. Man kann dem zwar mit Treibern / Tools entgegenwirken, aber für eine professionelle Nutzung solltet ihr ein Midi-Kabel verwenden.

Anmerkung : Das Midi-Kabel ist ein sehr altes Format, welches zum einspielen von externen Instrumenten verwendet wird, es kann aber durch USB nicht ersetzt werden. Es wird heute noch viel verwendet. Neuer wären hier nur teure Endgeräte, die mit schnellen FireWire Anschlüssen arbeiten.

Über die richtigen Monitore scheiden sich die Geister. Ich persönlich setzte auf M-Audio.


----------



## darkframe (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

vielen Dank für diesen Bericht. Macht mich ja nun doch neugierig auf das Programm.


----------



## DJTrancelight (27. Oktober 2010)

Sehr toller, ausführlicher Bericht und hey, ich habe dir gerne geholfen.

Anmerkung was die Soundkarte betrifft. 
Die Soundkarte muss nicht unbedingt einen Midi-Aus- und Eingang haben.
Es reicht, wenn man eine PCI-Soundkarte über ein Midi-Interface (z.B. Midisport 2x2) und dem USB-Port verbindet. Damit kann man dann auch noch sein Midikeyboard verbinden.
Ist die Soundkarte gut, spielen Latenzen keine Rolle mehr. 
Zu FL möchte ich sagen, dass ich ohne das Programm nicht zum Gebiet der Musikproduktion gelangt wäre, was natürlich nicht heißen soll, dass das bei jedem so ist 
oder jeder mit FL automatisch klarkommen muss.

FL überzeugte mich von der ersten Minute, als ich noch mit der Demo gearbeitet habe. Deshalb kann ich jedem der in sich für das Thema interessiert dazu raten, einfach mal die Demo herunterzuladen und es so lange testen wie man es möchte. Die Demo ist zeitlich nicht begrenzt.

Es ist jedoch auch sehr hilfreich andere Produkte als Demo herunterzuladen und zu testen und für sich einen Vergleich zu ziehen.

Was einfach toll ist, dass die Programmierer bzw. der Hersteller 
a)	auf Kundenwünsche eingeht und diese dann auch umsetzt
b)	selbst entdeckte, für sich nützliche Funktionen umsetzt
c)	die Entwicklung nicht stehen bleibt und man immer mit neuen hilfreichen Funktionen und Plugins überrascht wird.
d)	unschlagbar ist das LifeTimeFreeUpdate. Einmal die Version 4 gekauft und für immer die neueste Version einsetzen zu dürfen, ist einfach eine tolle Sache

Ein negativ Punkt möchte ich hier aufführen:
Die Software kann aktuell nicht weiterverkauft werden / übertragen werden (evtl. wird diese Regelung nochmals korrigiert), wie z.B. bei Adobe. Aber da ich immer die neueste Version bekomme, werde ich es eh nie mehr hergeben.  

Was du zu den mitgelieferten Samples geschrieben hast, kann ich absolut bestätigen. Für den Anfang reichts, aber man muss da definitiv Effekte drüberlegen. Wie schon von dir gesagt, gibt es genügend Quellen (Sample-CDs) um dort nachzurüsten.
Kostenlose Synths die dabei sind, sind gut. Vor allem der Slayer, ein E-Gitarrenemulator hat es mir angetan. Aber kein Zweifel, der Sytrus, der nur als Demo dabei ist, ist meiner Meinung der beste Synth, den die FL Macher im Angebot haben. Da FL jedoch auch die VSTi-Schnittstelle unterstützt, kann mit 1000nden von Freeware-Plugins FL aufgerüstet werden. Freeware muss nicht gleichzeitig billig klingen. 

@darkframe
Lade dir doch die Demo von http://www.flstudio.com herunter. Auch dir und den anderen helfe ich gerne weiter, wenn du Fragen hast - PN genügt. Tutorials werde ich der Community gerne bereitstellen, falls Bedarf besteht. Sind zwar für FL 4, funktionieren heute in der Version 9 aber zum Teil immer noch.

VG


----------



## darkframe (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Lade dir doch die Demo von http://www.flstudio.com herunter.


jupp, werde ich mal gelegentlich machen, aber ich glaube, ich muss erstmal meinen Festplattenpark erweitern  Mich interessiert besonders der Vergleich zu Acid Pro und auch, ob z.B. Kontakt 4 u.a. gut mit FL zusammenarbeiten, aber da VSTi unterstützt wird, sehe ich da erstmal keine Probleme. Wie immer: Am besten ist testen...

Ach ja MIDI: Ich nutze zur Zeit dieses Kabel. Läuft auch unter Win 7 64bit völlig problemlos.

Danke auch für die zusätzlichen Infos!


----------



## DJTrancelight (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi darkframe,

gern geschehen.

Zum Kabel: Feine Sache. Hab ich so auch noch nie gesehen. Trotzdem, wenn man mal bedenkt, das Midi-Sport 2x2 ermöglicht es 2 Midi-Geräte anzuschließen, sollte man sich das überlegen. Ich hab z.B. ein Keyboard + einen Midi-Controller (Pocket Dial) um die Regler in FL damit zu bedienen. 

Zu deinem Vergleich kann ich leider wenig sagen, aber wie du richtig gesagt hast, kann FL mit eigentlich jedem VST-Plugin umgehen. Du kannst dies natürlich auch in der Demo testen um ganz sicher zu gehen.
Vielleicht nicht uninteressant  FL hat noch 2 weitere Schnittstellen.
Die Rewire-Schnittstelle:
http://flstudio.image-line.com/help/html/rewire_client.htm

und interessanter für mich - FL Studio kann zusätzlich als VST-Plugin installiert werden, so dass es auch in z.B. Cubase eingebunden werden kann. Ist also ein Plugin in einem anderen Host.

Schau mal, an was die FL Entwickler gerade arbeiten (insb. der vordere Teil des Videos):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T71jmxcjIVU
Soll zur Version 9.6 releast werden. Unklar ist, ob es ein zusätzliches Plugin ist, oder bereits als Vollversion integriert ist.

Wär toll, wenn du dann auch einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hier in diesem Thread schreibst. 
Vor allem bin ich auf die Vergleichspunkte gespannt.

Wenn du Hilfe zu FL benötigst, PN genügt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## darkframe (30. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Zum Kabel: Feine Sache. Hab ich so auch noch nie gesehen. Trotzdem, wenn man mal bedenkt, das Midi-Sport 2x2 ermöglicht es 2 Midi-Geräte anzuschließen, sollte man sich das überlegen. Ich hab z.B. ein Keyboard + einen Midi-Controller (Pocket Dial) um die Regler in FL damit zu bedienen


Das mit dem Kabel ist eigentlich nur eine Übergangslösung, da mein Hauptrechner, den ich für Video-, Grafik-, 3D-Bearbeitung und Musik"erzeugung" nutze, zwar ziemlich gut ausgestattet ist, ich aber immer noch lediglich die Onboard-Soundkarte nutze. Ich hab' mich einfach noch nicht für eine gute Soundkarte mit MIDI-Unterstützung (ASIO 2 setze ich voraus) entscheiden konnte. Surroundsound soll sie, wegen meiner Videobearbeitung, auch beherrschen. Na mal sehen. Momentan klappt's ja auch so, aber das mit den Reglern ist natürlich ein gewichtiges Argument.

Andererseits stehe ich noch so ziemlich am Anfang des ernsthafteren Arbeitens, da ich gerade erst dabei bin, Keyboard richtig zu lernen, und das mit über 50  Mir reicht aber die Step-by-step-Einspielerei (schon lange) nicht mehr, also habe ich jetzt einen Kurs belegt. Mittlerweile klappt da auch schon einiges 



DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> und interessanter für mich - FL Studio kann zusätzlich als VST-Plugin installiert werden, so dass es auch in z.B. Cubase eingebunden werden kann. Ist also ein Plugin in einem anderen Host.


Ja, das ist auch sehr interessant. Vielleicht klappt das ja auch in Acid. Die Demo habe ich schon mal heruntergeladen, aber ich befürchte, dass ich erst in der etwas ruhigeren Weihnachtszeit zum Testen komme. Leider hat ein Tag ja nur 24 Stunden und davon geht schon mal einiges mit Arbeiten weg...



DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Schau mal, an was die FL Entwickler gerade arbeiten


Wow, das sieht ja ziemlich interessant aus. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch singen können. Das lasse ich aber lieber, sonst werde ich noch wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung angezeigt 



DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Wär toll, wenn du dann auch einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht hier in diesem Thread schreibst. Vor allem bin ich auf die Vergleichspunkte gespannt.


Mache ich gerne, kann aber noch ein ganzes Weilchen dauern.

Danke auch für das PN-Angebot


----------



## DJTrancelight (31. Oktober 2010)

> Das mit dem Kabel ist eigentlich nur eine Übergangslösung, da mein Hauptrechner, den ich für Video-, Grafik-, 3D-Bearbeitung und Musik"erzeugung" nutze, zwar ziemlich gut ausgestattet ist, ich aber immer noch lediglich die Onboard-Soundkarte nutze. Ich hab' mich einfach noch nicht für eine gute Soundkarte mit MIDI-Unterstützung (ASIO 2 setze ich voraus) entscheiden konnte. Surroundsound soll sie, wegen meiner Videobearbeitung, auch beherrschen. Na mal sehen. Momentan klappt's ja auch so, aber das mit den Reglern ist natürlich ein gewichtiges Argument.
> 
> Andererseits stehe ich noch so ziemlich am Anfang des ernsthafteren Arbeitens, da ich gerade erst dabei bin, Keyboard richtig zu lernen, und das mit über 50  Mir reicht aber die Step-by-step-Einspielerei (schon lange) nicht mehr, also habe ich jetzt einen Kurs belegt. Mittlerweile klappt da auch schon einiges



Meinen Respekt hast du! Absolut, wer nicht mit dem Gedanken spielt mehr als ein Midi-Gerät anzuschließen ist mit der Kabellösung gut bedient.



> Ja, das ist auch sehr interessant. Vielleicht klappt das ja auch in Acid. Die Demo habe ich schon mal heruntergeladen, aber ich befürchte, dass ich erst in der etwas ruhigeren Weihnachtszeit zum Testen komme. Leider hat ein Tag ja nur 24 Stunden und davon geht schon mal einiges mit Arbeiten weg...



Klar, unser aller Problem - Zeit  



> Wow, das sieht ja ziemlich interessant aus. Jetzt müsste ich nur noch singen können. Das lasse ich aber lieber, sonst werde ich noch wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung angezeigt



 Leider ist die Sängerin nicht beim Programm dabei, aber es gibt ja zahlreiche Quellen wie Vocal-CDs, womit man mit dem Pitcher noch mal etwas Besonderes draus machen kann.

Also, freu mich schon auf deinen Bericht in 2011.


----------



## Dragonate (4. November 2010)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> ... ob z.B. Kontakt 4 u.a. gut mit FL zusammenarbeiten, aber da VSTi unterstützt wird, sehe ich da erstmal keine Probleme.



Der Kontakt 4 Player funktioniert wunderbar mit FL. Nutze ihn selber, da ich mir vor kurzem Komplete 7 Elements gegönnt habe. Harmoniert also reibungslos !

Für Soundkarten und Soundsysteme kann ich unter anderem M-Audio mal in den Raum werfen. Die Produkte sind für Produkionszwecke ausgerichtet und optimiert, und ich selber habe meine Monitore und die Soundkarte von M-Audio und bin sehr zufrieden.

Wäre eine Empfehlung meinerseits.


----------



## darkframe (4. November 2010)

Hi,


Dragonate hat gesagt.:


> Der Kontakt 4 Player funktioniert wunderbar mit FL.


danke für die Info!

Ja, an M-Audio habe ich auch schon gedacht (Delta 1010LT z.B.), aber auch schon mal eine externe Lösung wie die Terratec DMX 6Fire USB in Erwägung gezogen. Na mal sehen.


----------

